

Blink's Rendering Pipeline - SriniK
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wYNK2q_8vQuhVSWyUHZMVPGELzI0CYJ07gTPWP1V1us/pub

======
general_failure
Anyone here targeting HTML5 mobile apps? I have been digging through some
WebView stuff lately and I find the results surprising.

The rendering pipeline is complex and layout code consumes a lot of CPU. The
end result is that HTML5 mobile apps are slow and consume more CPU. I have
also tested with the chromium beta channel. Things have improved vastly but
it's no where close to native code. If you take some advanced 3d games, they
consume like 20% CPU on latest Nexus. Just do some simple 2d animations in
Chrome using canvas and you are already at 30% (so this doesn't even count
physics and all that).

------
sdfjkl
Blink is the rendering engine used by Chromium.

